# Welcher FTP-Client

## bastain

Hi,

laut CT soll Filezilla ja ganz gut sein. Den gibts leider nur für WIndows. Kann mir jemand ein anderes grafisches FTP-Programm empfehlen, das ein paar gute Features zu bieten hat?

Danke!

Bastian

----------

## Ragin

Am besten ist unter Linux (meiner Meinung nach) gFTP.

Allerdings basiert dieser Klient auf GTK. Solltest du also KDE nutzen wirst du wahrscheinlich einige GTK Pakete kompilieren müssen. Des weiteren muss das USE-Flag gtk gesetzt sein, damit eine grafische Oberfläche kommt. Ansonsten wird nur ein Konsolenklient gebaut.

Als weitere Alternative kann ich dir IglooFTP ans Herz legen. Allerdings kostet das Programm soweit ich weiss Geld.

----------

## spaceman

hi,

kbear solltest du auch mal testen

*remember* 

der Konqi kann auch ftp  :Wink: 

bye spaceman

----------

## Deever

prozilla für emerge, sonst hab ich mit FTP nix am Hut.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## psyqil

 *Quote:*   

> ein paar gute Features

 Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, was Du meinst, aber ncftp macht tab-completion und wildcards, das find' ich echt gut, und mit bootsplash oder transparenten Terms ist der auch grafisch...  :Razz: 

----------

## WiredEd

Der MidnightCommander ist Dein Freund

----------

## bastain

Ich danke Euch! Da habe ich ja was zum testen  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

also gFTP hat alle features, die ich mir in einem ftp-client wünschen würd  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Neben den schon genannten kann ich für KDE noch 'Kasablanca' empfehlen. Ist noch ein recht junger Klient mit vielleicht nicht so üppiger Ausstattung, läuft aber gut, ist im Gegensatz zu KBear mehr Lightweigth und wird kräftig weiterentwickelt.

----------

## sarahb523

Ich benutze den Konqueror als ftp Client. Allerdings betreibe ich ftp nur mal so um ab und an mal ein paar Dateien von A nach B zu bewegen. Für umfangreichere ftp Sessions sollte man lieber einen separaten Client nehmen.

----------

## sOuLjA

benutze auch von Anfang an gftp, hab zwar zwischen durch mal andere getestet aber gftp gefiel mir einfach am besten

----------

## Xylometer

Ich benutze ausschleißlich den Konqueror, der kann doch alles:

filesystem

http

ftp

ssh

nur die Konsole ist noch schöner.

wozu brauch man da noch was anderes ??   :Smile: 

----------

## sarahb523

 *Xylometer wrote:*   

> Ich benutze ausschleißlich den Konqueror, der kann doch alles:
> 
> filesystem
> 
> http
> ...

 

kann der konqui fxp? 

Aber ansonsten is es schon schick mit dem stück software. Seitdem man die passwörter speichern kann (kwallet) ist es als ftp client gut verwendbar geworden. Nur manchmal ist der konqui etwas komisch beim resumen von files*. Da nehme ich dann meist lieber den mc oder wget.

* evtl. is das in kde 3.3 besser, bin noch nich up2date

----------

## equinox0r

und der konqueror kann auch webdav(s) (z.b. für gmx media center)  :Smile:  *anmerk*

----------

## marc

Nur leider kann man mit dem Konqueror über das Webinterface bei GMX keine Berechtigungen verschicken damit jemand auf mein WebDav Verzeichnis zugreifen kann. Mit Mozilla geht es. 

Liegt es am Konqui oder an GMX?

Aber zu FTP kann ich mittlerweile auch KBear empfehlen, ist mittlerweile stabil und rennt echt gut. Kenne die alten Versionen *krampf*

----------

## spaceman

den bisher einzigsten *freien* FTPCLIENT

der auch ssl+tls kann ist 

```
*/

lftp

/*
```

mit allem pipapo, like consolen proggi  :Wink: 

cu spaceman

----------

## Xylometer

@sarahb523:

 Leider nein. Der Konqueror zeigt bei Uploads von großen Ordernen regelmäßig Schwächen, auch in 3.3, aber da ich zu faul bin benutze ich ihn weiter.

[OT]Aber die Sounds sind viel schöner[/OT]

 :Cool: 

----------

## xmoy

Ich benutze meistens axyftp, mc oder ftp (werde aber nun wohl auf ncftp umsteigen  :Wink:  )

----------

## Qubax

lftp

----------

## Aldo

Mein Lieblingsprogramm ist ja noch garnicht genannt worden...

Krusader

Finde ich genial.

----------

## mondauge

Ich verwende auch Konqueror. Wer lieber KBear mag, kann das aber auch im Konqueror integrieren  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

ncftp ist alles was man braucht  :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

lftp - weil ich tls/ssl unterstützung brauche

Iglooftp kann das ganze sogar noch grafisch - eigentlich schade das es sowas nicht als OSS gibt

und Kasablanca werd ich auf jeden fall testen, das wäre ja dann mal der erste grafische client der tls/ssl kann, wird auch mal zeit, jeder ftp server kann das heute und windows clients hatten damit auch noch nie ein problem.

gFTP ist allerdings der einzige clients, der auch mit dateien >2.1gigaByte klarkommt.

also was ftp clients angeht fehlt in der OSS welt noch der durchbruch.

----------

